# Lowell-Dracut-Tyngs SF (11/20/11)



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 22, 2011)

Just another late November day chasing the Silver Line.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/11/trip-report-lowell-dracut-tyngsboro.html?showComment=1321977672671#c1077664860077454044


----------



## awf170 (Nov 24, 2011)

Such an awesome day to be outside... I rode Russel Mills on Sunday and there must have been 30+ people there.  In like 25 days of riding there I have never seen it so crowded before.  

Another awesome weekend for riding coming up.  Rode this morning and the temp was almost perfect (just a tid bit too cold).  Lynn dried out nicely surprisingly, seeing how much rain we got just a day earlier.


----------



## alexicasiano3 (Nov 25, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Just another late November day chasing the Silver Line.
> 
> http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/11/trip-report-lowell-dracut-tyngsboro.html?showComment=1321977672671#c1077664860077454044



Whooaah! its feaking freezing out there


----------

